# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Nice dinner with the Tysons

## andynap

Always nice to see familiar faces for dinner in Malvern

----------


## GMP62

Glad you had a nice dinner out with good friends! Always fun to get together and catch up.

----------


## cec1

Very nice to see another example of friendships formed on SBH transitioning to other worlds.

----------


## NancySC

Andy you've provided a piece of our history from living in Wayne so many years. Bunha Faun has been there how many years ? Think we went once, a byob & converted from a fast food place.  Ususally headed to Margaret Kuo's in Malvern, liked better than the fancier one in Wayne, our old home town, & a byob.  Same owners as years ago ? :cool:  :cool:

----------


## andynap

> Andy you've provided a piece of our history from living in Wayne so many years. Bunha Faun has been there how many years ? Think we went once, a byob & converted from a fast food place.  Ususally headed to Margaret Kuo's in Malvern, liked better than the fancier one in Wayne, our old home town, & a byob.  Same owners as years ago ?



Bunha Faun was new to me but very nice. I haven’t been to Kuo in Malvern yet but I will.

----------


## andynap

> Very nice to see another example of friendships formed on SBH transitioning to other worlds.



And I think you know the Tysons pretty well

----------


## cec1

> And I think you know the Tysons pretty well



Yes!  Lovely friends of many years.

----------


## stbartshopper

Great to see Forum member friendships outside of the island! Three cheers for the Forum! Hip! Hip!.....

----------


## Rosemary

That's nice, Andy!

----------

